# Waxing MDF Cross Cut Sled?



## tommyc325 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I have a Cross cut sled that Im not happy with the "action" in pushing back and forth. It works fine but not as smooth as I would like it to be. Im figuring I can add some paste wax to the bottom of the sled and the runners but I wasn't sure if you can apply paste wax to MDF.

Cross Cut Sled:
3/4" MDF Base (Its what I had laying around.)
Plastic Runners

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I made an MDF top for a workbench, CNC-milled with 20 mm holes to work like Festool's MFT workbench. For a little protection, I applied some butcher block finish I had, which is a blend of mineral oil and wax. It left a nice smooth finish. You might want to give that a try. It was easily applied with a rag, and then just wiped well. The picture of it is on "My Workshop" page.

I specifically did not use straight wax since I didn't want the mess of it needing to be wiped out of all the holes. A sled base would certainly be easier to apply and wipe off. Maybe try both on a scrap piece of MDF and see what you think works best.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure how well the wax would work given that the MDF will soak up a lot of the wax. Wax may even cause some cupping which would ruin the sled.

Instead, you might want to think about putting a piece of laminate (e.g., Formica) on the bottom with contact cement. Just remove the runners, glue on the laminate, then reinstall the runners. The last step would be to seal the top and edges of the sled to keep moisture from causing any cupping. I used spray lacquer on mine and it remains flat after all these years.

Just a recommendation . . .

Cheers!


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes. I put paste wax on the bottom of an MDF router sled and it worked just fine.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Wax the table saw top and the miter slots. Seal the MDF and wax it as well.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Apply the paste wax that does not contain silicones to the table top of saws, bandsaws and router tables as well as the MDF. As it wears you will have to reapply every so often.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I sealed mine first with boiled linseed oil (50/50 mix with turpentine) then a couple coats of shellac.
You could also use polyurethane or acrylic, but I had the shellac laying around so I used it.
It's not as durable.

If you use BLO, give it a couple days to dry before sealing.

I waxed the bottom only once never had to do it again seems to work fine.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

johnsons paste wax works great for me. wax the top of the saw too


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> johnsons paste wax works great for me. wax the top of the saw too
> 
> - Mike Gager


What they said. I use Johnsons paste wax on my MDF jigs.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> johnsons paste wax works great for me. wax the top of the saw too
> 
> - Mike Gager


Another supporter of this. I use Johnson's paste wax on my jigs, and all of my tool tables. I'm not as religious as I should be in my upkeep of it, but it's painfully obvious when I've let things go too long between waxing.


----------

